# grace ford Cardiology Coder



## grace07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I received billing tickets (2) on the same patient and one ticket states a right heart cath was performed from the neck.  The second card says a right heart cath was performed from femoral access.  Should I bill  cpt code 93501 two times with a 76 modifier, or is there a different code. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 23, 2010)

grace07 said:


> I received billing tickets (2) on the same patient and one ticket states a right heart cath was performed from the neck.  The second card says a right heart cath was performed from femoral access.  Should I bill  cpt code 93501 two times with a 76 modifier, or is there a different code.
> 
> Thanks,



Was both caths have pressures taken, or was one used for placement for monitoring the patient in the ICU?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 23, 2010)

Forget what the 2 tickets say and pull the cath procedure reports and verify what was really done. 

You could find a number of things:
duplicate tickets
femoral RH cath in AM with neck RH cath in the PM
a failed femoral RH cath with a successful neck RH cath

A separate issue is coding from charge tickets vs coding from the procedure report itself.


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 24, 2010)

sbicknell said:


> Forget what the 2 tickets say and pull the cath procedure reports and verify what was really done.
> 
> You could find a number of things:
> duplicate tickets
> ...



I agree with sbicknell. While it is not uncommon to have RHC's performed frequently, two in one day is a bit unusual. Verify with the cath report, this could just be a duplicate ticket.

HTH


----------

